# Mr D invades California



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Attention!

Okay men... what I'm about to show you is top secret, so unless you want to see the inside of a Greenlandish prison don't squel!

The mission I returned from last month was as tough as tough goes, without the mentioning of the buns of Jane Fonda!

18 days behind enemy lines it was... 18 days trough forrest, desert, woodland and swamps... 18 days among the savage locals who packed more heat that a NFL cheerleader squad... 18 days in a place ruled ruthlessly by a killer robot from the future... 18 days in California!

The reason for the mission is too secret to reveal at this time, even on this secured server.. but rest asure it was for the good of the general European public... and that I will have highschools named after me in the future for this endeavor!

We start of in the "city by the bay" codename: *San Francisco*

I made landfall doing the night after a HI-LO from a C-130 "bigbird"









I disguised mysefl as a Sealion and crawled ashore on the deserted dock known as "Pier 39" 









My small UAV drone made a survaliance run of the area, and I found a nice hilltop where I could set up my survaliance post









Their high tech navy was on full alert, but I managed to sneak ashore and started the hump









Little did I know it was all uphill from there









The terrain was a wierd mixture of concrete towers and old wooden townhouses, nothing like the brick buildings where I trained 









The hill was perfectly located... even had a tower for me to stay in









From my survaliance post I could see out to the sea in the horizon









And right down into the finacial district









As this picture clearly shows, it's a nation prepared for the worst!









I dressed up as a local and hiked along the waterline, following the so called "Embarcadero"









The area had many piers from where to observe the locals and the infrastructure









I followed a Chinese looking man into the city









And to my big surprise I found the public transportation outdated and laughable...









But the buildings were no joke... solid and well build was the key note here









One Mammut building after the other filling the sky









New and old mixed... filled with green areas just beggin for a machineguns nest









What kind of people build parks on top of buildings... truly frightning!









I used local transportation to get to the heart of the city









To a street named after a British Actor for some reason...









I placed the bugs in the designated buildings and hurried away using the light rail system









I sat up camp for the night in a park named after General Custers defeat agaist our allied friends "The Indians"









Doing the night I got hold of a Pontiac Grand Prix and started the journey south... little did I know of all the horrors to come!

As this wasn't my first trip to the state of California I made good speed south along the coast... my next assignment was to meet up with the Mexican residence movement ( for some reason they also clame that part of America ) at a small town codename: *Carmel*

I parked the car near the beach at the end of the main street









It was a cozy town, best known for having had Clint Eastwood as mayor









I met up with Gonzarles and had a cool Corona in the shade... ahhh!









After that he showed me to an Inn where we he would brief me on the situation









And in the courtyard he told me that I should seek out a Danish resisdence stronghold not far from Santa Barbara...









So I got in the car ( some Tortillias and several Coronas later ) and continued south.. trough valleys and woodland, hills and forrest, long off the beaten path to keep the Americans unaware of my movements!

And just as the stench of Hamburgers and Chilidogs had ruined my spirit... just as obisidy and a life in suburbs started seeming nice, I saw it...
There is was... like a shining light in a rotten swamp... the wonderful city of Solvang!

Have you ever seen anything this beautiful?









These noble people had fought againts all that was evil and had created a paradise on Earth..









I immidiatly felt at home...









It was just like home... with cakes and bread, roasts and platters









And in that oasis surrounded by foul people and 18 wheelers I planned my next move... I would infiltrate the city of Santa Barbara









But there's always room for a pizza and a beer!









I finished packing and stocked up on ammo.. said "Farvel" to my fellow Danish friends ( don't let a citizenship dictate how you live ) and drove south, again hugging the coast ready for the worst... and the worst was certainly to come!

After having passed huge naval bases and ragged cliffs and got to my target, codename: *Santa Barbara*

In theory this should be a little sleepy town of no importance except a few rich citizens, but Gonzarles had given me coordinats to one of the biggest NSA centers on the Continent!

Aerial fotos had given very little information of the place and I quickly discovered why..

The place was perfectly located, one side facing the ocean the rest high mountains.. and as that wasn't enough, the entire city had been covered with scrubs and trees to make aerial reconnaissance impossible

I decided to go in by the sea... good thing I still had the Sealion outfit!

From the sea the city reminded me of NAM... not a good sign!









The ocean front had a well constructed defensive wall and regular patrols









But I got by them unnoticed and entered the city 









Despite the name Santa this place wasn't jolly... it was clearly an NSA cover up... like being in the Truman Show... Scary!









The air cover made sneaking trough the city easy...









And there it was.... the entrance!









I would love to tell you about what happened inside, but you know intellegence... there's only so much red tape I can cut trough... so let's just say it got a bit messy and I left a couple of kids orphan.. sorry about that!

Anyway I was busted and had to fight my way out... sounds easy maybe, but belive me it wasn't!

I finally found a way out just to pop up infront of a Police Cruiser... oh well, might as well empty the clip..









I decided enough was enough, and headed for the coast, after all the job was done..









The exfil went perfect and before I knew it I was heading for "the city of Angels" to hide out among street gangs and celebrities until the heat was off!

Finally after hours of driving the mountains turned to hills and the air turned grey, I had reached my goal... 
"The city of Angels" Codename: *Los Angeles*

I quickly found the area of Santa Monica where I were to make contact with Miguel









And unlike the previous Santa city this place was kinda jolly, it made me sick!









People everywhere... none aware of my buisness, none aware of the contact person I were to meet









Miguel showed me pics of the target person and gave me an adresse for a safe house in the hills









But first I had a bug to plant in the Fox Plaza - known as Nagatomy Tower from the Die Hard movie









This time no one was hurt and I made my way North East to safehouse codename: *90210*









The safehouse area wasn't bad - kinda posh actually - my kind of posh!









I spend the night in the safehouse reading up on my "West Coast Slang" foh shizzle!









The next day I went shopping for some casual cloth, to blend in doing the upcomming hit









Nice calm area it was, and except for a French speaking clerk it went as smooth as a Dolphins belly









Here among celebrities and crackwhores I found my target - the person who was going to take me to my mark "Mr X"









But ofcause the person had to see every single little shop... every single damn item... every goddamn shirt!









Time did what time does best and went - finally we I got closer to my mark









I tracked the person to Hollywood - Home of the Oscar - the place it would go down!









I sneaked into the mall at the Kodak Theater and prepared









And from my hidden located I saw the person meet my mark... I took aim... blamo - one less Baldwin brother to worry about!









Unfortunatly the police response was fast so I headed downtown at 90mph+









Trough the downtown the chase went...









Crossing red lights and trough hot dog stands - nothing were to stop me!









I headed for South Central where I knew the cops didn't dare venturing









And right I was... I lost then I made camp for the night at the Marina Del Rey









Come sunrise I would venture to San Diego - to hang low and cath up on my surfing









The night came and went... and I pushed on... only 2 more objectives to go and I would be able to return to my beloved Denmark... 2 more to go... 2 more...Zzzzzzzzzzzz

As I closed in on the city I kept thinking of the strugles ahead... 
Not only did the city host one of the biggest naval bases on the planet, but it was also the home and training ground for 3 of the US Navy Seals chapters - the only Special force remotely close to the standard of my own unit...
One wrong step and I could find myself in a world of more trouble than a possum in a blender!

It would all go down in the city codename: *San Diego*

I once again chose to infil from the sea - this time without getting my feet wet









Two places to bug... two chances for bloodshed









The fleet seemed to be at full alert, but it would take more than a Pacific fleet to stop me!









I took the train downtown and found a great observation point









From the top of a downtown mall I sent up the UAV









The city was nice and clean - the perfect location to store the structural information about the San Andreas fault









I moved out and headed south









There it was the California Seismic Institute ( CSI ) center









The first office went perfect, not even Chuck Norris could have done better!









The second not so well - my condolences to the widows









I headed trough the Gaslight district on my way out of the city...









And made camp at the beach... a job well done!









The mission was almost over... just 1 more objective, but it would not be easy! 
I would have to travel trough the Mojave desert - trough one of the warmest and most inhospitable places on the planet - and there under the unforgiving sun I would diliver the final blow and complete my mission...

There I would eliminate Celine Dion, and rid the world of her evil doings!

Hotter than Denise Richards and more dry than Dubya's humor, the Mojave desert was no joke... but still no stopping me!
After a long drive I arrived in the City of Sin, codename: *Las Vegas*

The rapid expanding city left little room for error









The Strip was home to both fortune and downfall, along with my target









Blending in wasn't hard, but staying cool was another deal









It took some time, but I found where she worked - tik tak tik tak









Hmm.. I could go in by water, but that would be over doing it - What's the point of having a desert if not using it?









After a couple of hours hitting the slutmachines I moved in - no more would this maple woman spread her evil! No more songs about Hand Island being Canadian! No more evil lies!









What happened next is highly classified, so no go folks! 
But let's just agree that a 45kg Canadian terror, a showel and a chainsaw fits perfectly in the trunk of a Pontiac Grand Prix

With so many people in the city I desided to skip state to get rid of the leftovers









I found a perfect spot in Arizona - the job was done - I could go home









My way back to Sin City took me over the Hoover Dam









As the sun sat over the city I could finally rest - all objectives done - mission complete!









Yep fellow Danes, your tax kroner aint completely wasted, rest asure that the Majesty the Queen and her noble family will get back what's rightfully theirs.
It might take some time... it might take some blodshed... it might even take some cinnamon poundcake - but it will be done!

The Kingdom of Denmark will again rule supreme over the univers!


Agent D - over and out!





Attention! 
This threads contains classified information along with pictures taken by Agent D - all actions described did ofcause not take place and Celine Dion is alive and well and ofcause not swapped with a Lego Cyborg.
Just as the socalled NSA/CSI locations are just ordinary residential/commercial buildings ( yeah right ).
No people or animals were hurt/killed doing the mission with the exception of a wiseguy Dolphin.
All rights belongs to whoever took the time to get them, good for them.
For more information on the Danish resisdence movement contact your local embassy/city Hall​


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

:applause:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:cheers1:


----------



## ronald (Dec 10, 2005)

Awesome pictures! You've seen some great cities, lucky you!
Amusing comments aswell... :cheers:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Great pics Mr D. I love California too!


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Excellent!


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

By the way, I had a similar journey, except I finally was led to this guy:


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Thos are some excellent pics of California, It looks like you did a nice thorough tour of the West coast. I can't wait to visit it myself.


----------



## RiversideGator (Dec 31, 2005)

Great shots and very funny commentary. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

I really love Carmel by the Sea.
The people there seemed the rich/snobby "old money" types though. 
But i was only there for a day.


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice pictures man!

the Bank of America building looks stunning like always!



>


----------



## Mickey (Apr 2, 2006)

I've made almost exactly the same trip in the same period - but I hadn't any missions, so it was not so exciting. 

Really great photos. :master:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

indergorunz said:


> I've made almost exactly the same trip in the same period - but I hadn't any missions, so it was not so exciting.


 Her Majesty can always use a fresh set of hands 

It took us about 70 years to conquor England... North America will probable take even longer, but it will be done - oh yes "New Danelaw" will be imposed my Burger eating friends! :scouserd: 



indergorunz said:


> Really great photos. :master:


Thanks bro! :cheers1:


----------



## AzN8oi (Apr 24, 2004)

That took me more than 20 minutes to absorb so it must've taken you nearly 2 hours just to compile it on this page. Great thread!


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks for the fabulous thread. I had no idea San Fran was so beautiful. Strong competitor to Vancouver for the most livable city in North America.
Mr. D, your mission has been acomplished, for your next mission, should you choose to accept it, you must mingle anonymously as a native and arouse no suspicions in another city in a foreign land and take clandestine photos ....... this tape will self destruct in 10 seconds.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ Thanks mate and no worries... the next mission is already planned... the beaches of Tenerife will never know what hit them - muhahahah!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh SF... The best city in NA. Love the pictures!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

WOw beautiful Pictures..
San DIego, the best weather in North America


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

OMG, California is so beautiful. My favorite city is San Diego.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

California is very beautiful!



Mr_Denmark said:


> the next mission is already planned... the beaches of Tenerife will never know what hit them - muhahahah!


A bit late but here's the Tenerife mission  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=405093


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

The terrible viking keeps on invading!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

by the hammer of Thor :uh: that is a complet mission, nice job...


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Invaded my city undetected, well done. 

btw, there also happened to be a famous man in the USA called Ulysses Grant, i think the street was named after him, not music and lyrics man.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Fantastic pics. You captured California at its best. 

Mission accomplished...


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice invation.


----------

